# Chef's Tasting Menu, Charleston Grill, Charleston, SC - AMAZING!!!



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Mrs. Smoke and I had possibly the most amazing experience in our lives this past weekend. We each had the Chef Weaver's tasting menu at the Charleston Grill (Charleston, SC) with the wine pairings (she had the high-end, I had the low). Very upscale ambiance - live music was unobtrusive, incredibly comfortable, upholstered arm chairs, well-spaced tables, two professional waiters referring to us by name and discussing each course, wine, etc. Wow! Wow! Wow! It would be worth the trip to Charleston and an overnight stay. The down side is that with the wine pairings, we shattered all previous records for per person meal price. But, we had been wanting to make this trip a nice vacation and Mrs. Smoke had been saving up for some time. I would probably leave off the wine pairings next time as they doubled the cost of the meal, and we were both pretty much hammered (six courses, six wines) when we left - two or three glasses would have been perfect, I think. Each course was exquisite. Did I say, Wow!

Octopus Salad
Heirloom Cherry Tomatoes, Lemon,
Parsley, Capers, Petite Ma^.che

Thai Fish
"Tom-Yum-Goong," Grilled Pineapple, Cherry
Tomatoes, Basil Salad

Seared Foie Gras
Apples, Bourbon Cider Sauce, Gingerbread

Guinea Hen & Potato Dumplings
Rosemary-Lemon Jus, Mushrooms,
Pearl Onions, Carrots

Grilled Domestic Lamb Rack
Potato Puree, Mint Chimichurri,
Lamb Jus

Two Different Desserts to share
Flourless Chocolate Cake
Passion Fruit-White Chocolate Pâté, Milk Chocolate, Mango Caramel, Macadamias

"Strawberry Shortcake"
Poppy Seed Cake, Peach Tea Panna Cotta, Strawberry Gelée, Yogurt Cream, Sesame

..and since this is AA, we came from an earlier wedding, and I wore a cream silk-and-linen suit with light blue shirt, yellow-and-blue tie with small Escher-like stork pattern, silver double-knot cufflinks, silver tie chain, white cotton PS, and walnut A&E McAllisters. Sorry, no pics, yet.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

LordSmoke said:


> Very upscale ambiance - live music was unobtrusive, incredibly comfortable, upholstered arm chairs, well-spaced tables, two professional waiters referring to us by name and discussing each course, wine, etc.


Sounds awesome. Guiltily, I have to admit that I rather enjoy being called "Mr X" by the waiter while dining.


----------

